# Comply foam eartips in India?



## nomadsorion (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey

I own a pair of SoundMAGIC E30 earphones and Sennheiser CX180. I am looking for T400 Comply Foam Ear Tips which are great for isolation. They are priced around rs.750 for a pack of 3 pairs in the official website. I checked in eBay and they are being sold here for 2.5K+, which is too damn high.
Does anyone here know where can I find Comply ear tips or ANY good foam ear tips in Delhi? I mean, shops.
Or, any reseller out here?

Thanks


----------

